# Vote For Kobe



## AIR KOBE (Aug 14, 2005)

vote for him..stop these spurs fans!
http://www.nba.com/inside_stuff/rewind2005_round1_ginbry.html

comon guys VOTE!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

How the hell is Manu so far ahead?! it's basically 2-1!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> How the hell is Manu so far ahead?! it's basically 2-1!


The same reason why the refs fall for Gino's flop tactics - the damn flying hair factor.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Locke said:


> The same reason why the refs fall for Gino's flop tactics - the damn flying hair factor.


The hair IS cool, but Kobe's got his balls right in Howard's face! That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> The hair IS cool, but Kobe's got his balls right in Howard's face! That's gotta count for something.


Hey, I agree with you. That Kobe dunk was like the best one of the year to me. Actually, the reality of it is so many people hate Kobe they'd probably vote for a wide-open Earl Boykins layup rather than vote for anything Kobe's done.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude Kobe took that fools manhood!! Im so pissed!! :curse:


----------



## AIR KOBE (Aug 14, 2005)

manu was up because some argentians made a script that allowed them to vote for manu a more than once..kobe had the lead at 70-30 then it got switched cuz of cheaters...but i found an easier way

*to vote for kobe more than once:

if u have internet explorer ony.. 
>tools 
>internet options 
>Privacy 
>raise the bar to highest point to block all cookies 
>apply* 

must have internet explorer

keep voting


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

AIR KOBE said:


> manu was up because some argentians made a script that allowed them to vote for manu a more than once..kobe had the lead at 70-30 then it got switched cuz of cheaters...but i found an easier way
> 
> *to vote for kobe more than once:
> 
> ...



u should be banned! lol jk ........every1 knos it kobes was the best no contest


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

OT: I just saw sportcenter report about Rucker Park and they were using Kobe highlights. They were pretty nice. :banana:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobes come back 55% in favour of our boi KB8


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> Kobes come back 55% in favour of our boi KB8


Now he's 58%.

How in the world did Kobe go from 70% to 30% to now 60%

Yeah somebody is cheating.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

now he's 62%


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Bassicly everybody at lakerground and club lakers voted and same with guys here. I think there are more internet laker fans than spurs. But thats just pure speculation


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Which of these photos should advance to the next round? 
Kobe Bryant 

62% 

Manu Ginobili 

38% 




Total Responses: 301198 

kobe is winen at least that is what it said when i voted


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Which of these photos should advance to the next round? 
Kobe Bryant 

63% 

Manu Ginobili 

37% 




Total Responses: 308752


----------



## ======= (Aug 16, 2005)

Kobe Bryant 63%
Manu Ginobili 37%
Total Responses: 309314

Oops. I accidently voted for Manu.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It is like what happens during an close election. Somebody says that the other canidate is about to win either in the middle of the event or near the end. What then happens is a huge burst of voters come to vote for the other guy hoping to give him the edge. Voting started out with Kobe winning. Maybe not alot of Laker fans were voting because they thought that Kobe had this one in the bag but the spurs fans(with the help of argentians) swiftly started to give Ginobili the upper hand. We Laker fans saw this(at around midnight) and we burst into the sight a voted for Kobe(maby more than once) and after about four hours Kobe went from 30% to 60%. (It went from less than 100,000 voters to *310,000* in one night!!!) <- proving my point stated earlier - The biggest voting comeback up to date!!! 
Way to go Laker Fans!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

======= said:


> Kobe Bryant 63%
> Manu Ginobili 37%
> Total Responses: 309314
> 
> Oops. I accidently voted for Manu.


WTF


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on how to vote more than once. I voted for Manu over and over and over.

~Kobe is a selfish player~


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

vancouvergrizzlies said:


> Thanks for the tip on how to vote more than once. I voted for Manu over and over and over.
> 
> ~Kobe is a selfish player~


WTF


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

I can vote for who I want. Manu's picture is better than Kobe's. I also think Manu is a better player, but that is a different story.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

vancouvergrizzlies said:


> I can vote for who I want. Manu's picture is better than Kobe's. I also think Manu is a better player, but that is a different story.


hahahaha!!........Oh wait......your serious. :eek8:


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

vote for robert horry over amare.. this pic is SICK!

http://www.nba.com/inside_stuff/rewind2005_round1_stohor.html


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

that kobe pic is better than every previous winner....except maybe that vince one(where hes flying on the baseline)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Word :cheers:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

When it comes up we should vote for Kobe over Amare. Think about it, they may both be over someone, but Kobe's is over Dwight Howard and Amare over Jerry Stackhouse. Jerry can't jump as high as Howard. Howard's also got more height. Overall, Kobe's is much better.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont know who said it previously, but its gonna be TMac and Kobe in the west finals. I still think that Kobe has the edge but Tmacs dunk on Bradley is rediculous. :eek8: Maybe Im just biased cuz Ive seen video of it. :cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


>


I didnt remember francis pushing kobe....Francis is now added to von wafers elbow list


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> I didnt remember francis pushing kobe....Francis is now added to von wafers elbow list


 :rotf:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

do u think he can beat amare?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Another angle of that...


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

LOL Everybody cheated. SpursReport started first by cheating for Manu but that was rather easily handled and Kobe rightly won with the better picture. Look at the amount of votes casted for Kobe vs. Manu and compare them to all the other pictures. All the other pictures combined probably don't equal Manu alone.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I thought I should bring this thread back up since we should vote for Kobe over T-MAC!!!

I don't care if it's over Bradley! Bradley is a very oafy type of big man. Dwight Howard may have been a rookie but he's not a big oaf. I'm sure Howards ton's more athletic and agile than Bradley. Just because of that it should be much harder to get over Howard. Bradley just has the height going for him.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

54% to 46% Kobe is winning! Come on guys your vote counts!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Come on Everyone. Vote!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

send the link please


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> send the link please


Link 

Vote or die people!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Good job Laker fans! Kobe is now winning 57% to 43%!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Come on Everyone. Vote!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


I did 
and i voted for *T-mac* :banana:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> I did
> and i voted for *T-mac* :banana:


SWEET smart ***.....i voted for tmac too :angel:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Which of these photos should advance to the championship round? 
Tracy McGrady 

57% 

Kobe Bryant 

43% 
____________________


vote kobe...^btw i was joking about voting for tmac- the kobe pic dominates :clap: 

http://www.nba.com/inside_stuff/rewind2005_index.html


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Which of these photos should advance to the championship round? 
Kobe Bryant 

78% 

Tracy McGrady 

22%

Just wait for the Chinese. They see this and McGrady will go sky high, so keep voting Kobe you Laker Fans!!!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Kobe 80%

T-Mac 20%

YES!!!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Kobe--> 79%

T-Mac--> 21%

Remember what I had said in my most recent post in this thread. This could be the start of it. I doubt it, but quite possibly.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Kobe--> 76%

T-Mac--> 24%

Come on Laker Fans, Vote Kobe!!! :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Kobe--> 76%
> 
> T-Mac--> 24%
> 
> Come on Laker Fans, Vote Kobe!!! :banana: :vbanana:


no point to it now. Kobe slammed T-Mac.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

The One said:


> no point to it now. Kobe slammed T-Mac.


That might be so but I guess it's just in case those Chinese did some voting.


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

now 
Kobe:76%
T-Mac:24%

Go Kobe!

Whose is harder?


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd say Kobe's since Dwight Howard is much more athletic and cordinated. Howard is definitely the better blocker as well. Bradley is dunked on constantly.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> That might be so but I guess it's just in case those Chinese did some voting.


Wow. Is it that hard to accept that McGrady's dunk might have been better than Kobe, given the situation and fact that he tomahawked it after coming into contact with Bradley?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Wow. Is it that hard to accept that McGrady's dunk might have been better than Kobe, given the situation and fact that he tomahawked it after coming into contact with Bradley?


Bradley has been dunked on by Derek Fisher before and blocked by Earl Watson. He's Charmin soft. It was a nice dunk, but not that impressive.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Enjoy your last laugh Lakers fans, VC is going to kill Kobe in the finale :biggrin: 

Who wants to bet? it should be a good one :wink:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

You can now vote for the finals.

Kobe vs. Vince

Go Kobe, Go Kobe, Go Kobe


----------



## jfroyam888 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kobe is destroying vince right now


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

When is the finals over neways?


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

69 %

to 

31 %

Keep up the good work Laker fans!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey guys, so far we are doing great!

But VC is catching up now... so we need to vote more!

Go Kobe, Go Kobe, Go Kobe
:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

it is now

59%

to

41%

vince is catching up


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

63 %

to 

37 %

Keep voting for Kobe, everyone!


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

Kobe and Vince

Kobe 64%
Vince36%

go koe go!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Where do you vote for the Championship round of the Rewind Challenge? Whenever I go to the page on NBA.com I only get the Semi-Finals where VC is against Josh Smith and Kobe against T-Mac.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

On that page that there should be a link that say "Rewind Bracket" click that and it should bring you to the bracket. 

No point in it now. Kobe has this in the bag :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

kobe Bryant is winning this contest due to his fans cheating, thats just show you how low Lakers/kobe fans can get. Im gonna email nba.com about this, cuz it needs to stop and its not fair at all. I know about something called Marco that few VC fans are using but Kobe fans are using something more powerful that let them vote 200 times in only 1 minutes.

All these crap needs to stop so this can be a fair contest again.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> kobe Bryant is winning this contest due to his fans cheating, thats just show you how low Lakers/kobe fans can get. Im gonna email nba.com about this, cuz it needs to stop and its not fair at all. I know about something called Marco that few VC fans are using but Kobe fans are using something more powerful that let them vote 200 times in only 1 minutes.
> 
> All these crap needs to stop so this can be a fair contest again.



lol... man, if you use fair logic... instead of only cuz your a nets fan, and look at the pic straight... you can tell that Kobe's pic is way better.... 

So your cheating too then, cuz ur not voting for the better pic, your voting for who u like more right?
Maybe, just maybe kobe has 2 mill fans....

Suck it up princess.... you're being spanked!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Steez said:


> lol... man, if you use fair logic... instead of only cuz your a nets fan, and look at the pic straight... you can tell that Kobe's pic is way better....
> 
> So your cheating too then, cuz ur not voting for the better pic, your voting for who u like more right?
> Maybe, just maybe kobe has 2 mill fans....
> ...





Haha ...REP


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Steez said:


> lol... man, if you use fair logic... instead of only cuz your a nets fan, and look at the pic straight... you can tell that Kobe's pic is way better....
> 
> So your cheating too then, cuz ur not voting for the better pic, your voting for who u like more right?
> Maybe, just maybe kobe has 2 mill fans....
> ...


homer you are.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> kobe Bryant is winning this contest due to his fans cheating, thats just show you how low Lakers/kobe fans can get. Im gonna email nba.com about this, cuz it needs to stop and its not fair at all. I know about something called Marco that few VC fans are using but Kobe fans are using something more powerful that let them vote 200 times in only 1 minutes.
> 
> All these crap needs to stop so this can be a fair contest again.


 You have got to be ******* me!! Its obvious that Kobe pic is the best out of the whole damn competition. The only person that could have even competed with Kobe was TMac. Must I reiterrate the sheer magnitude of that dunk?







Stop crying like Steve Francis and Dwight Howard in this pic!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I know kobe's pic is the best and if you guys also know so, why in the world would you cheat?

Thats my problem here, i dont care who's pic looks cooler, all i care about is that kobe fans been cheating not just against vince but against tmac and Manu. Dont you guys feel ashamed at yourselves? well im sure you dont just like Kobe the "rapist" so im not surprised.

Have fun and be happy for your boy "Kobe" yet winning it again, but this time through cheating! and maybe the other titles that he also won was due to cheating as well, who knows?

btw Kobe's pic deserve to win, but since most laker/kobe fans have cheated in this voting thing...he dosent deserve to win it anymore IMO.

later.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> I know kobe's pic is the best and if you guys also know so, why in the world would you cheat?
> 
> Thats my problem here, i dont care who's pic looks cooler, all i care about is that kobe fans been cheating not just against vince but against tmac and Manu. Dont you guys feel ashamed at yourselves? well im sure you dont just like Kobe the "rapist" so im not surprised.
> 
> ...


LOL! Wait a second...do you hear that?? Yea! those are violins.:boohoo:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> I know kobe's pic is the best and if you guys also know so, why in the world would you cheat?
> 
> Thats my problem here, i dont care who's pic looks cooler, all i care about is that kobe fans been cheating not just against vince but against tmac and Manu. Dont you guys feel ashamed at yourselves? well im sure you dont just like Kobe the "rapist" so im not surprised.
> 
> ...



Go download this song ... its by Justin Timberlake... called 'Cry Me a River'

later.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> I know kobe's pic is the best and if you guys also know so, why in the world would you cheat?
> 
> Thats my problem here, i dont care who's pic looks cooler, all i care about is that kobe fans been cheating not just against vince but against tmac and Manu. Dont you guys feel ashamed at yourselves? well im sure you dont just like Kobe the "rapist" so im not surprised.
> 
> ...


And I suppose all those votes Carter always gets for the ASG are 100% honest to right.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Which of these photos should win the 2005 Inside Stuff Rewind Challenge? 
Kobe Bryant 

79% 

Vince Carter 

21% 




Total Responses: 2850816 


I think we got this in the bag... let me be the first to say... CONGRATULATIONS KOBE!!!!!!!!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Kobe is going to win for sure!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Bump, Kobe wins 3 straight now.


----------

